# SW of Nipple



## Capt. Ed (Aug 15, 2011)

We started trolling in 150 ft today.Headed to 131 hole.
A pretty good wahoo cut us off about 8 miles south of nipple.Tolled towards elb
ow and fond some grass.It was scattered and tough to troll.We went to 600
wall headed to nipple and hooked a 400 class blue around 130pm today. Fish never jumped.Almost 
3hrs later we got the bird and leader .Fish released in good shape.Almost dumped the 70 wide with 60 lb line.Two guests fought the fish.
Good Fihing
Capt. Ed


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Very nice. What was the lucky lure today?


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

we did pretty much the same path with no luck at all, good to hear someone had luck


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks for sharing. tough conditions the past few days.
catch 'em up.


----------



## Capt. Ed (Aug 15, 2011)

*legacy ,blue marlin*

The fish came up on port rigger with a islander ballyhoo combo.
The ffish missed the hook and jumped on way back with a small
bird with a bart san sal candy lure.color blk and purple.Catches
everything. Good luck !!!


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Shot gun strike!


----------

